# General > Genealogy >  Sibster Mains

## Blossumendrot

hi does anyone have some info on the history of this building. My great grandfather was the factor there...alexander william charles dunnet. his daughter Louisa Jane Dunnet migrated to Australia
alexander was the son of elizabeth Sutherland

----------


## spurtle

Sibster Mains was built by Captain David Brodie, who named it Hopeville. It was part of the spearheading of agricultural improvement here in Caithness.  He sold it, and with the proceeeds, built a ship and sailed, with his sons, to Tasmania, where he settled them.  They took sheep and farm implements with them, and David came back here and died in Edinburgh
Perhaps the factor went with them
Hope this helps

----------

